# First Competition



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2010)

I have never entered any competition before due to the high costs (25.00+s/h) but I decided to enter the Crawford County Fair Competition this year ($.50 a bottle). This fair is the 2nd biggest in PA with the PA Farm Show in January being the biggest. It not winning so much (yeah I would Love it) as getting the feed back from the judges. Wines have to be submitted this Saturday and judging takes place in two weeks. The wine bottles and medals will be shown at the fair at the end of August. The actual judging will be in two weeks at a local winery and we are allowed to attend. No alcohol is allowed to be consumed on fair grounds so that is why they judge before the fair. Four bottle maximum. This is what I am entering:

Chenin Blanc White - Grape Variety - dry or semi sweet
Skeeter Pee(cranberry/apple) Pink - Blended - dry-semi sweet
Rhubarb White - other fruit - sweet
Mystic Sky (Niagara/cranberry) Pink - Blended - sweet

comments/suggestions welcome...

I deleted my last post to make this 2000 LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2010)

Congrats on 2000! I would enter the Isabella also. Sh!t at $.50 a pce Id enter all I had. Ive had a few of yours and youll take home some prizes!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2010)

Good luck keep us posted. And, what the remarks from the judges were.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Congrats on 2000! I would enter the Isabella also. Sh!t at $.50 a pce Id enter all I had. Ive had a few of yours and youll take home some prizes!



I was going to but it has some sediment in it. Four bottle maximum and one per catagory. I believe the owner of Presque Isle Wine Cellars will be one of the judges.


----------

